# House extension procedure



## sd_drac (30 Jul 2012)

I'd like to extend a 2 bed house, by something like 4 x 4m on the ground floor to make the kitchen bigger and the same on the top floor, adding 1 extra bedroom.

First quote I got was 45k + VAT which seems ridiculous to me, especially the way things are?

1. I didn't get a chance to call many places just yet but I'd like to know is that a plausible price?

2. Also where to get started with getting a decent quote? All links in Key Posts seem to be dead.

3. According to Dublin City Council you can extend a house without planning permission if the extension is no longer than 40 sqm, does that apply to a 2 floor extension?

4. The house is a mid-terrace and both my neighbours have extensions, will that be a problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jul 2012)

The title of your post is too vague. Please   it in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles are removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## sd_drac (31 Jul 2012)

Done.


----------



## lowCO2design (5 Aug 2012)

1/2/3   YOU may NEED planning see here, for peice of mind please go and speak to an architect/ arch tech or your local planning department prior to proceeding any further 

if you going getting more quotes direct from building contractors, how will you compare what is included? have you considered getting a specification and drawings to work from.. it might be best

btw you suggest 4x4 x 2 floors, so 32msq - depending on what is included in this job 45k ex Vat is not excessive especially mid terrace

4/ the foundations of your neighbours boundary walls may be tricky and cause a lose of floor space depending on structural assessment


----------

